# Tosin Abasi offering online lessons!



## animalsasleader (Oct 16, 2009)

Tosin Abasi here...
Based on request I've decided to begin offering lesson online via Google video or Skype. If you live in the DC/MD/VA and would like lessons in person that can be arranged as well. 
Lesson will be $75 an hour and consist of whatever you'd like to cover ( within reason ) I personally think an emphasis on extended range (7 and 8 string) guitar playing could be fun (obviously!) Feel free to email me if you have something specific in mind and i'll tailor a lesson plan ahead of time. Or we can just play it by ear (hehe get it?)
Im available to teach daily until November 7th between the hours of 1 pm to 7 pm EST.

Anyone interested can reach me at [email protected]

Holla at yo' boy!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 16, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## shaneroo (Oct 16, 2009)

if i had the time, i'd take them as well.


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm still dreaming about your DVD


----------



## animalsasleader (Oct 16, 2009)

i forgot to say that i could also do a half-hour, if people are interested. $50. let me know.


----------



## JonnHatch (Oct 16, 2009)

tosinnnnn check your Gmail


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 16, 2009)

I think it's cool he's actually offering to teach.Someone at his level has a lot to offer.Nobody knows what his time is worth but Tosin himself.Take one lesson and decide for yourself if it's worth it for you but don't bitch about price unless you know what you're getting.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 17, 2009)

*You guys need to calm down before someone gets taken out. 

I've moved this to a much, more compatible forum. Discussing a price on service is just as rude as discussing someone's price on a guitar/gear. Last I checked it's a free country (USA) and you can charge whatever you want for your service(s). 

This thread has been cleaned up. 

Thanks*


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 18, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> *You guys need to calm down before someone gets taken out.
> 
> I've moved this to a much, more compatible forum. Discussing a price on service is just as rude as discussing someone's price on a guitar/gear. Last I checked it's a free country (USA) and you can charge whatever you want for your service(s).
> 
> ...



Good Call


----------



## Anthony (Oct 18, 2009)

I might take you up on this...


----------

